# Mass. Snow!!! For Real This Time.



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Here are some pics. I finally got to use my Curtis on the tractor and I love it. These pics were taken late in the afternnon so most of the snow had melted already. We got about 2.5" to 3" total. Sorry I don't have any action shots. I was the only one here while I was plowing. Of course my friends show up once the work is done! These are just pics of my house and driveway(s). I didn't get any "customer" driveways.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

............


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

................


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

... and of course when all the work is done you gotta go have fun. I think I did about 1000 donuts out here with my ATV and then went for a 15 mile trails ride (sorry, no pics).


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Wow, 15mile trail ride, thats got to be a blast... is that all on your property?

In the Boston area we only got about an inch of snow.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

LOL that back field looks more like what it should than that pic you posted the other day. We got about 1.5" and plowed em all! Time for some damn money.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

dRam2500CT;364570 said:


> Wow, 15mile trail ride, thats got to be a blast... is that all on your property?


No. We own 11 acres that abuts 1000 acres of town forests with power lines that run through them. It is nice to say "I just took a spin to NH." I usually eide about 4-8 miles everytime I start up the ATV. I have put probably around 150 miles on it in the last month since I bought it. I ride mostly at night because you can't work at night (or so I say).

06HD BOSS: It was about time that we got some snow around here. Hopefully we will get some more. I was praying for just 2" and we got that, now I want 12" of powder!:bluebounc


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

First Time Out;364632 said:


> No. We own 11 acres that abuts 1000 acres of town forests with power lines that run through them. It is nice to say "I just took a spin to NH." I usually eide about 4-8 miles everytime I start up the ATV. I have put probably around 150 miles on it in the last month since I bought it. I ride mostly at night because you can't work at night (or so I say).
> 
> 06HD BOSS: It was about time that we got some snow around here. Hopefully we will get some more. I was praying for just 2" and we got that, now I want 12" of powder!:bluebounc


That's awesome! What kind of ATV?


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I've just got a '96 Polaris Trailblazer 250. It is decent for my first one. 45 MPH feels like 200, so it'll keep me busy for a while. It goes anywhere my friend's Polaris 500 4X4 goes and beats him on the straightaways. The biggest drawback is that it doesn't do too great over fallen logs.


----------



## M&M Services (Jul 10, 2006)

Nice pics!! i was hoping to see some action shots with the V10!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

The way this year is going there will be no plow money for the V10.:crying: That's OK. I really like using the tractor. It is a little cold, but I'll get over it. The tractor is easy to hookup and turns on a dime. I can see where I am perfectly and stacks to the sky! It is much cheaper to run. I plowed for about 5 hours the other day and paid I think about $8.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

What no shots of the tractor and plow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I know. The camera was in my dad's truck and of course he wasn't home. I wanted to get everything washed off and put away so I could go play!


----------

